# Reasonable Price?



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Definitely not. That’s a MIM fender price.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm by no means up to speed on market prices for used guitars, but that does seem high for a Squire. Even for a MIM Tele I would hope to pay a bit less than that.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

My guess is you could get two for that price.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

This guy is out to lunch!! Like many non musicians that bought instruments and don't want them anymore!!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

New CVs are $630, currently on for $580:









Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe 50s Telecaster, Maple Fingerboard - Butterscotch Blonde


Fender Musical Instruments - Classic Vibe 50s Telecaster, Maple Fingerboard - Butterscotch Blonde




www.long-mcquade.com





Pretty sure CVs are as good as it gets for Squier.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> My guess is you could two for that price.


Considering I have 2 CV squiers for sale (for $100 less) you sure can!


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Ok. Does this take the record for most overpriced Squier? I mean, it has to be up there?


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Also, he has an amp for 150. If it is a tube amp, maybe 800 all in would be somewhere in the ball park.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pat James said:


> Also, he has an amp for 150. If it is a tube amp, maybe 800 all in would be somewhere in the ball park.


Princeton 65 DSP - a buzzy solid-state amp from the 90's.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d offer $120 for the whole package. That would be a low risk purchase. And then I would give it to an orphanage just to get it out of kijiji.


----------



## jellodog (Jul 18, 2021)

Hah!

My JM partscaster (in my avatar) is twice as good as that Squire and I wouldn't expect to get more than his asking price for that, should I put it up for sale; even with its Lollar pickups. 🤔


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

jellodog said:


> Hah!
> 
> My JM partscaster (in my avatar) is twice as good as that Squire and I wouldn't expect to get more than his asking price for that, should I put it up for sale; even with its Lollar pickups. 🤔


Sadly there’s a formula for this:
Partscaster ≠ sum(parts)


----------



## jellodog (Jul 18, 2021)

JRtele said:


> Sadly there’s a formula for this:
> Partscaster ≠ sum(parts)


Oh yes, totally!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

He has completely undervalued his instrument.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Stephenlouis said:


> He has completely undervalued his instrument.


I'd sell a picture of my instrument for that much.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

UPDATE: It's still listed at the same price after being up for 15 hours. Next question: How much trolling do you think he has dealt with so far?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Pat James said:


> UPDATE: It's still listed at the same price after being up for 15 hours. Next question: How much trolling do you think he has dealt with so far?


Obviously not enough. The army will persist.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pat James said:


> UPDATE: It's still listed at the same price after being up for 15 hours. Next question: How much trolling do you think he has dealt with so far?


Do your research. He knows what he has!


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> My guess is you could get two for that price.


There’s a Kijiji ad in Ottawa now for a Squier CV Tele and Starcaster, two for $700, so you’re on the money with that assessment.


----------



## RonzoRif (4 mo ago)

JRtele said:


> Definitely not. That’s a MIM fender price.


^^^^^^^this


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Yeah thats a good price. These are rare. The Holy Grail!


Not really.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Parabola said:


> There’s a Kijiji ad in Ottawa now for a Squier CV Tele and Starcaster, two for $700, so you’re on the money with that assessment.


Yup. Those would be mine.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Down to $550 now. Needs to knock off another $100 to get the price in the ballpark and he should knock an additional $50 off for spelling Squier wrong.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

GuitarT said:


> Down to $550 now. Needs to knock off another $100 to get the price in the ballpark and he should knock an additional $50 off for spelling Squier wrong.


TBH I completely forgot about this. Thanks for keeping me in the loop. The voice of reason is seeping through!


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Found this one for 750 too. Is inflation reaching new heights? 






Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## NationalDuo (3 mo ago)

Squires have definitely jumped the last few yrs


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

There is this one i noticed a couple days ago, Squire thinline with an unbranded aftermarket neck for $950.00



















Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Axeman9216 (Mar 15, 2019)

It's no different than the prices people think epiphones are worth nowadays. The epiphones Bonamassa prices are laughable


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Axeman9216 said:


> It's no different than the prices people think epiphones are worth nowadays. The epiphones Bonamassa prices are laughable


Having owned a Slash 2008 Tobacco Burst, I would highly not recommend any of these signature guitars. Just go get a Gibson. Problem solved.


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





$1100 Squier. Does come with amp, DS1 and case though. They said they bought it brand new in 2022. Do you think they actually paid that much for it? They said that they "will also add in the Fender Electric Guitar Stand as a freebee for an affordable price of 1,100 CAD!"


----------



## Sad4Cobain (4 mo ago)

what a your cvs for sale i want a tele and a strat is that what you got?


----------

